# Monroe County Club - Seeking 2 Members



## Kochd79 (Aug 4, 2014)

We are looking for 2 members to join a 200 acre lease in Monroe County. 5 miles Northeast of Forsyth, GA.

6 members total. $600 for year round access. 

2 of the members have multiple other leases they hunt and the other 2 members both live over 100 miles away, so hunting pressure will be low. 

Land is mix of cutover, hardwood bottoms, multiple creeks, small powerline. 

Property has been managed since 2009. Hunted very little the last few years. 

5 food plots planned. 

Stands in place including box stands, blinds and a few ladder stands.

Pin In/Out. Primitive camp area. 

PM me for additional information or questions.


----------



## HenryHunter (Aug 4, 2014)

For anyone wondering, this is the same lease I have listed. The property offers deer, turkey, and even a few hogs on occasion.


----------



## rpritts (Aug 5, 2014)

Still looking. How sure of food plots? The property needs something to attract deer. Let me know your thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## HenryHunter (Aug 5, 2014)

Food plots will be planted this year. Like mentioned above, there will be at least five foodplots planted.


----------



## rpritts (Aug 6, 2014)

Give me a call ( 478-361-9734) about membership and procedure to join. Thank you.


----------



## HenryHunter (Aug 7, 2014)

ttt.... Still looking for 1 more member.


----------



## mfincher (Aug 20, 2014)

*m fincher*

I am interested in joining the club if you are still looking for one more member. call me at 770-235-6498


----------



## mfincher (Aug 20, 2014)

*mfincher*

please give me a call. I really want to join this club if there are any more spots left. 770-235-6498


----------



## HenryHunter (Aug 31, 2014)

Still looking for 1 member. Went down and did some bushhogging yesterday. Foodplots planned towards the end of September.


----------



## HenryHunter (Sep 7, 2014)

Going to be at the lease on Saturday (13th). If you are interested in seeing the property, please let me know.


----------



## b-coleman (Sep 8, 2014)

*Hunting Property*

PM sent


----------



## HenryHunter (Sep 14, 2014)

Still need one more member to help cover the rest of lease and foodplots. Thanks again to those that have joined. We look forward to another great year in the woods!


----------



## CFPHunter (Sep 27, 2014)

*Opening*

Hello, do you still have an opening for this club?


----------



## basshunter57 (Jan 4, 2015)

if there is an opening for 2015 please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Johnnie63 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey I'm very interested in joining the club I'm a mature safe hunter that will care for the land as it were my own if you still have a opening please contact me john.brysonjr@yahoo.com


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Jan 8, 2015)

Would be interested as well!


----------



## HenryHunter (Jan 8, 2015)

I have not heard of us having any openings yet, but will let everyone know in the order of responses as soon as I find out. Thank you for you interests.


----------



## theGreenAggie (Jan 24, 2015)

Add me to your list please


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jan 29, 2015)

add me to waiting list please. Thanks


----------



## Captain Terry (Jan 31, 2015)

*members*

Are you still looking for members? If so give me a call I live in Hampton, travel in my work a lot 850-251-5571 thanks


----------



## jimwhitehead01 (Feb 5, 2015)

*hunting*

Me & my son need a place to hunt 2015/2016 do you have two openings. My name is jim whitehead and my phone  is 404-431-5654 also my e-mail is jimwhitehead1035@comcast.net. thank you


----------



## jimwhitehead01 (Feb 8, 2015)

*place to hunt*



HenryHunter said:


> For anyone wondering, this is the same lease I have listed. The property offers deer, turkey, and even a few hogs on occasion.



my son & I need a place to hunt 2014/2015 my phone is 404-431-5261 my e-mail is jimwhitehead1035@comcast.net


----------



## chris171 (Feb 11, 2015)

*New members*

Do you have any openings for the 2015 season


----------



## HenryHunter (Feb 13, 2015)

For those interested, I have one person who contacted me before the season ended and have promised a spot. If any other spots open up, I will contact in the order that I received the posts and pm's.
Thanks!


----------



## Bobbyson32 (Mar 4, 2015)

I would like to know more about the club send me a message so I can talk to you about it thank you Bobby


----------



## Buckbuster69 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks Jeremy for saving the spot for me. I enjoyed meeting you and thanks for showing me around the land this weekend. Talk to you soon. 

Buckbuster69


----------



## HenryHunter (Mar 9, 2015)

Buckbuster69 said:


> Thanks Jeremy for saving the spot for me. I enjoyed meeting you and thanks for showing me around the land this weekend. Talk to you soon.
> 
> Buckbuster69



You're welcome. Glad to have you join the club. Looking forward to this season!


----------



## Buckbuster69 (Mar 15, 2015)

*RE: Monroe County Lease----Full*

hey guys,
         there are a few post on here but they are from the same 200 acres and right now all the spots are full for this year. If any opens come open for some strange reason we will let it be known in the order that the spots were taken. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Buckbuster69 (Mar 15, 2015)

club is full for this year 2015-16


----------

